# Don't Want To Be Ungrateful



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yesterday a package arrived at my door from a person I knew in high school. We have recently been reacquainted at a class reunion and on FB. She had recently been in Ireland and announced on FB that she bought some yarn for me while there. I am floored that she thought about me and bought the yarn. The only problem with it is that she wants me to make something and post it on Facebook. The yarn is a dk weight, acrylic, variegated shades of green (made in China!). I don't enjoy working on acrylic yarn and I don't especially like variegated yarn. Normally I would just add this yarn to my stash, but her waiting to see a finished product on FB forces me to bite the bullet and make something. Any suggestions what to make, or how to wiggle out of this situation.


----------



## ollie (Feb 15, 2011)

Too bad she didn't find the good stuff - but a green hat - which could be donated later - might not take too long to finish. Reminds me of "40 Shades of Green"


----------



## SandyLulay (Jul 31, 2016)

A simple BIG scarf!


----------



## topotex (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow! She put the pressure on --- I wouldn't appreciate anyone doing that to me. I believe I would tell her that you have several other project that you want to do; and, you're not sure when you will get to it. Then, I would let it "die on the vine". I am assuming she meant well; but, you don't need that stress.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

How much yarn I'd there? If there quite a bit you can put her of my telling her your making an Afghan. If it's only a skein out two tell her you're looking for just the right pattern.


----------



## Alicatt (Aug 24, 2014)

Seems bullying- You are not obligated to do this task. Merely thank her and regift it.


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

Depending on how much she brought you, maybe a hat and cowl? It was a nice thought, but I understand your feelings about it.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Ugh!


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

Trying not to snicker, but sounds like my life, someone goes to Ireland and brings back red heart. You know she meant well and really doesn't know. She just thought it was beautiful. Like others mentioned I'd probably go with the hat or scarf. And receive it with the same warmth that yellow dandelions from grubby hands bring you.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

it sounds like a lovely yarn, it would probably make a beautiful shawl. 
if wanting to make something small to show you used the yarn, maybe a cowl or scarf or even a hat. 
Not knowing how much she sent you if several balls or hanks not sure I would make a hat if there is enough for a larger project.

If not wanting to make something with it right now, you could probably say you are in the middle of several projects that need to be finished, maybe for the holidays, just a thought.

Even with it being acrylic, that was very thoughtful of her to think of you.


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

Something fast and simple, scarf, hat, etc. She obviously doesn't know yarn otherwise she would have bought the good stuff so she won't know how much it takes to make something. Otherwise I agree with alicatt and topotex. Or gift it to a charity since Christmas is coming up and you just don't have time what with trying to get your gifts finished. Do NOT feel obligated since you did not ask for this.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Either tell her you are waiting for the perfect project to use your gift yarn or make something small and relatively quick (plain hand warmers, multi strand short cowl, hat) and post it. Personally, I'd make the small item, post it and be done with it. Then after a reasonable amount of time start talking about how your list of to-knit items is so long, people you don't want to disappoint are having to wait exceedingly long times to get items you promised and you feel bad about it. Hopefully, that will stop future yarn gifts with a "use by" date.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

IMO you are only "forced" if you allow yourself to be. You did not ask for this and, obviously, she doesn't know you well enough based on the choices she made.
And may not be someone you want to pursue a larger relationship with.

This isn't a "gift" it is a demand & a trap. If you give in to the demand, expect there to be escalation... more yarn, more projects, etc. and more pressure to make something.
If you want to be diplomatic, you can just say the right pattern/project that you want to make with it hasn't presented itself. (Never mind that it never will)
You can thank her for thinking of you on her trip.


----------



## maleknitter (Jun 19, 2013)

Let's see, WNY, winter coming, cold weather........I think maybe I would double the strands and whip up a simple scarf.


----------



## aprilla (Apr 4, 2017)

If you do decide to do something consider yourself lucky it's variegated, so no real temptation to use a fancy stitch pattern. Quick and plain, so hopefully she'll figure out it's not a thing worth doing again OR make something for her that she'll have to display, next time the yarn might be nicer  
(mean? yeah I know!)

But is is nice to be thought of


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

You could tell the truth, and thank her for thinking of you, but it is not the type of yarn you use and you don't know what to do with it. And then you could send it to me, because I don't mind acrylic or variegated.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Winter hat and mittens if theirs enough then donate them to the homeless.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

You do have a dilemma. I hate it when gifts come with expectations.
If I lived closer to you I'd whip up a scarf for you on my KM.
Maybe knit something small and simple and gift it to her, sne could then post it herself.
And be sure to let her know that although you appreciate her thoughtfulness you don't usually work with Acrylic yarn (bothers your hands or something) or yarn from China.


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

Large needles and make a scarf. Then regift it back to her as a "memory" for her to keep from her trip. Suggest to her that knitting with that particular yarn is very hard for you and in the future you'd rather she purchase something for herself.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Nearly all people are ignorant about something. Generally it's not their fault. 

1. Do you wish to continue your friendship?
2. Is it too much effort to complete the item?
3. Do you feel capable to having a frank talk with this friend....so the next request will be more inspiring?


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Was thoughtful but puts pressure on you. How about a hat a mittens, something that wouldn't take too long


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

fergablu2 said:


> You could tell the truth, and thank her for thinking of you, but it is not the type of yarn you use and you don't know what to do with it. And then you could send it to me, because I don't mind acrylic or variegated.


I was going to tell you to have someone else knit it, send you a picture and then you post the picture on facebook. A little deceptive, but if you send the yarn to fergablu2 it will be a win win.

Edit - you could look at the variegated yarn as an opportunity to learn a new technique like planned pooling.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

ollie said:


> Too bad she didn't find the good stuff - but a green hat - which could be donated later - might not take too long to finish. Reminds me of "40 Shades of Green"


Funny, 40 shades of green is how she referred to it. I know she was excited to send it to me. I'll make something to show her and probably will donate it.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I love all the comments. Some of them were so insightful. The "friendship" is mostly her overtures on FB, i.e. commenting on my comments (because I almost never post anything, I just comment on others). I thought she was kidding when she asked on FB if I wanted her to buy some yarn in Ireland while she was there. I did discourage her in every way I could, but obviously to no avail. I also thought of being mean and making something for her that she would have to display publicly I wish I could give the yarn to someone who'd appreciate it. If and when I make something, I'll put a picture here too. I'm sure it will be fine, I just won't enjoy doing it and I have so many things (so much wonderful yarn) that I'd prefer to do something I'd love.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

dunnville89 said:


> I love all the comments. Some of them were so insightful. The "friendship" is mostly her overtures on FB, i.e. commenting on my comments (because I almost never post anything, I just comment on others). I thought she was kidding when she asked on FB if I wanted her to buy some yarn in Ireland while she was there. I did discourage her in every way I could, but obviously to no avail. I also thought of being mean and making something for her that she would have to display publicly I wish I could give the yarn to someone who'd appreciate it. If and when I make something, I'll put a picture here too. I'm sure it will be fine, I just won't enjoy doing it and I have so many things (so much wonderful yarn) that I'd prefer to do something I'd love.


Since you have so many things lined up to make, tell her just that. You have xx number of projects to do first, and will get to the yarn she sent when you can.


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

Since I hate being bullied into anything - I'd likely whip up a scarf or hat (something fast) post it with a note saying I couldn't wait to see her wearing it and hope she'll post a pix of her wearing it on facebook.


----------



## shellyyarn (Aug 31, 2012)

I would just post a simple thank you to your friend and state you are waiting for the yarn to tell you what it wants to be. 

As most of us do, the yarn determines the project.

Also I kinda think she is looking for public thanks for what she bought for you.

Or depending on how much is there is, a simple baby sweater works up pretty with a veragated (which is not my favorite yarn ether)


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm not so sure she's bullying you. She may see it as just a nice gesture. You would know better than any of us.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Make something fast and easy. Take a picture of it to post when it's done, then....send the project to her with a note: "Thanks so much for thinking of me. I used the yarn to make this for you. Would love to see you wearing it on Facebook.". Turn about's fair play.

ETA: nonak, I posted before reading your almost identical comment. Great minds think alike ????


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

To most non knitters yarn is yarn and they are clueless about the effort and time it takes to knit things. To me, saying that the yarn isn't what someone likes to work with is like saying it isn't good enough and that is hurtful. Better to express thanks for the thoughfulness of the gift, while discouraging similar gifts or at least the expectation that it will be used quickly and pictures posted. I'll bet she didn't even notice it was from China, just that it was green and she bought it on her trip to "the Emerald Isle".


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> You could tell the truth, and thank her for thinking of you, but it is not the type of yarn you use and you don't know what to do with it. And then you could send it to me, because I don't mind acrylic or variegated.


This is what I would do only don't send it to me! Friends are honest with friends. This doesn't mean to be rude, just honest - great thoughtfulness, but not the kind of yarn that you use and you will be sure to see that someone receives it who will use it.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

How nice to have a friend that thinks of you when on her own trip! Because she might not be a knitter maybe her request of seeing a project, is just that, wondering what the yarn will do. Maybe a few minutes a day on a hat or scarf would not be an imposition and would keep your renewed friendship on track.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

KateLyn11 said:


> To most non knitters yarn is yarn and they are clueless about the effort and time it takes to knit things. To me, saying that the yarn isn't what someone likes to work with is like saying it isn't good enough and that is hurtful. Better to express thanks for the thoughfulness of the gift, while discouraging similar gifts or at least the expectation that it will be used quickly and pictures posted. I'll bet she didn't even notice it was from China, just that it was green and she bought it on her trip to "the Emerald Isle".


I agree. Be kind. I do think this was just a friendly gesture. I'd make something quick and easy...like this scarf (not in English but easy to recreate. Love the pompoms.) http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/p18-net-stitch-scarf-with-pompom


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

dunnville89 said:


> Yesterday a package arrived at my door from a person I knew in high school. We have recently been reacquainted at a class reunion and on FB. She had recently been in Ireland and announced on FB that she bought some yarn for me while there. I am floored that she thought about me and bought the yarn. The only problem with it is that she wants me to make something and post it on Facebook. The yarn is a dk weight, acrylic, variegated shades of green (made in China!). I don't enjoy working on acrylic yarn and I don't especially like variegated yarn. Normally I would just add this yarn to my stash, but her waiting to see a finished product on FB forces me to bite the bullet and make something. Any suggestions what to make, or how to wiggle out of this situation.


To avoid having to knit anything, or very little, you could say that the acrylic yarn is one you can't use much, as it irritates your hands. Then you'll only have to knit something small, at most, say a pair of fingerless mitts, or similar.
If it was me in this situation, I wouldn't just go along with it, as your friend seems as though she likes to announce things on Facebook, and you may find she's always announcing things for you to knit and post on Facebook, which will put you in an awkward position.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

dunnville89 said:


> Funny, 40 shades of green is how she referred to it. I know she was excited to send it to me. I'll make something to show her and probably will donate it.


Is there enough yarn in that skein to make a hat ?

You could make a hat and donate it to a homeless shelter.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Make a scarf and send it to her as a gift. I am not comfortable with this Facebook friendship and announcing to everyone what she has done for you and what she expects from you.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Why not make her a hat or scarf and send it to her as a thank you gift and she can photograph it and post it on Facebook herself.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

bundyanne07 said:


> Why not make her a hat or scarf and send it to her as a thank you gift and she can photograph it and post it on Facebook herself.


I'm with Bundyanne. She must have liked the yarn because she bought it for you. So she might appreciate getting something made from it.


----------



## sabrinalee50 (Apr 1, 2011)

I like the idea of making something for her to wear. Then the position will be reversed. Personally I love variegated and most acrylic yarn.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I made a swatch with the yarn today and found it wasn't too bad. I will put the yarn aside for a while, since I am involved in three other projects, and maybe someday I will pick up my needles and make something with it...or maybe I will conveniently forget to ever look at it again.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

It would be nice to know how much she sent you. When I was in Ireland two years ago I bought myself a pack of Aran yarn to make an aran cardigan for myself. In the pack was enough wool, good stuff, needles to knit with and also sewing needle and cable needle. I will want to knit it before I venture up to the Shetland Isles.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

mavisb said:


> It would be nice to know how much she sent you. When I was in Ireland two years ago I bought myself a pack of Aran yarn to make an aran cardigan for myself. In the pack was enough wool, good stuff, needles to knit with and also sewing needle and cable needle. I will want to knit it before I venture up to the Shetland Isles.


Two skeins dk weight about 300 yards per skein, so 600 yards. Many years ago my parents brought authentic Aran yarn from Ireland for me to knit a sweater. I made a man's Aran knit and a sweater for my then little boy (he is now 46 years old). My mother wasn't a knitter, but she knew what to buy in Ireland.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Depending on how much yarn there is would decide what to make. A simple hat and scarf would be good, and then you can always donate it.


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

Make a hat and mittens and send them to her.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

aprilla said:


> If you do decide to do something consider yourself lucky it's variegated, so no real temptation to use a fancy stitch pattern. Quick and plain, so hopefully she'll figure out it's not a thing worth doing again OR make something for her that she'll have to display, next time the yarn might be nicer
> (mean? yeah I know!)
> 
> But is is nice to be thought of


Oh yes I'd gift what you make back to her ????


----------



## NixknittingSticks (Sep 22, 2016)

dunnville89 said:


> Yesterday a package arrived at my door from a person I knew in high school. We have recently been reacquainted at a class reunion and on FB. She had recently been in Ireland and announced on FB that she bought some yarn for me while there. I am floored that she thought about me and bought the yarn. The only problem with it is that she wants me to make something and post it on Facebook. The yarn is a dk weight, acrylic, variegated shades of green (made in China!). I don't enjoy working on acrylic yarn and I don't especially like variegated yarn. Normally I would just add this yarn to my stash, but her waiting to see a finished product on FB forces me to bite the bullet and make something. Any suggestions what to make, or how to wiggle out of this situation.


Hi dunnville89 
I would make light of the situation, I would grab a ball of pink yarn and take a picture of that with the gifted green yarn, tag her in the post with my thanks and add this meme :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Make something for the Christmas holiday with it such as tree ornaments, coasters, table runner, hot pads; add some red for trim to them or maybe even coasters in the shape of shamrocks.
I would thank her for thinking of you and tell her that after you finish a project you are presently working on you will try to think of a small project to make out the yarn and post a photo on Facebook to show her how it looks. 
I would not return the gift of yarn to her as some mentioned nor say anything negative about the yarn that she gave to you; I would consider that rude; it was just a friendly gesture on her part.


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

Sorry, I'd say thank you for the thought and send back the yarn. In my opinion this is not a gift but a way to get free service, especially since she wants it posted on Facebook. The sorry is because I think you should send it back. Once you've accepted it, seems like you're trapped into knitting something for her.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

knit4ES said:


> IMO you are only "forced" if you allow yourself to be. You did not ask for this and, obviously, she doesn't know you well enough based on the choices she made.
> And may not be someone you want to pursue a larger relationship with.
> 
> This isn't a "gift" it is a demand & a trap. If you give in to the demand, expect there to be escalation... more yarn, more projects, etc. and more pressure to make something.
> ...


Totally agree. Don't let this person pressure you into doing something you don't want and certainly didn't ask for.


----------



## csurface (Jan 11, 2015)

I like your kind answer.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Bought yarn is Ireland made in China?


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

topotex said:


> Wow! She put the pressure on --- I wouldn't appreciate anyone doing that to me. I believe I would tell her that you have several other project that you want to do; and, you're not sure when you will get to it. Then, I would let it "die on the vine". I am assuming she meant well; but, you don't need that stress.


I agree! You are under no obligation to play her game.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I would go with a simple scarf, cowl or hat, nothing too fancy and on the biggest needles the fabric will allow.


----------



## GreatMary (Oct 14, 2015)

600 yards of DK is enough to make Elizabeth Zimmerman's Baby Surprise Jacket or a top down sleeveless baby sweater (All-In-One Sleeveless Baby Top (6 months) & (9 - 12 months)
by marianna mel..free on Ravelry) ....and acrylic is perfect for a baby....green if the baby is of Irish descent.... 
Neither of these sweaters take long and both are great fun to make.....You said the swatch worked up better than you expected...maybe the yarn (Made in China) isn't so bad...


----------



## Wordbird (Jan 3, 2015)

Here's what I'd do: 
If there is a lot of yarn, I'd get together with friends who knit for charity and all of us would together make items out of the yarn. (Many hands make light work!) I'd turn it into a knitting party and have some fun doing it. Take pictures to share.

Using two or even three strands make the yarn into a simple hat or hats, or scarves. They will make up quickly and be warm.

Put pompoms on the hats or scarves since pompoms quickly use up lots of yarn!

Then take pictures of the finished work and tell her you're donating the items to charity and "thank you for thinking of me and making it possible to help others."


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

I agree about sending sincere thanks about the nice gift with explanation that this deserves something special and that you are looking for that pattern (and time) to do it justice. Then put it in stash--something really might pop up at a later date that you want to do. Doing it under this kind of pressure will not be fun, but maybe (on your own time) you'll do something you enjoy.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Hahahaha, sorry but I can't stop laughing. If it was me I'd make her a funky hat ???? mail it back to her and tell her you want her to post a picture on Facebook of her wearing it. Tit for tat I always say.


----------



## GreatMary (Oct 14, 2015)

Let's not assume that the giver has/had any other motivation than to give you a gift (green variegated because she was in Ireland. She probably never even noticed that the yarn was Made in China....)

Thank her...make a baby sweater or a scarf or some small item...accentuate the positive....


----------



## Maw Maw Judy (Dec 30, 2016)

It was so very nice of her to think of you. It's obvious that she doesn't knit or crochet since she doesn't know how to recognize the good stuff. I agree with some other posts as I would thank her for her kindness then post on her Facebook page that you're looking for the perfect pattern for that yarn. Let the furor die down and if she asks again later tell her you're still looking. There's no need to hurt her feelings as she truly thought she was doing you a favor.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

If you knew that she was going to purchase yarn and accepted that arrangement then you are bound to make something. If she took it upon herself to send you a gift ..what you do with it is your concern..Be up front and tell her that you're sorry that she went out of the way to be generous but you don't do synthetics, or just make a scarf to signify St. Patricks day perhaps with some cables with in the knitting, and send it to her.


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

I agree with bokemom. It was a nice gesture and made her happy to get something for you that seemed personal.


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

I went to my 30th reunion a few years back. One of my classmates looked at my name tag and stated "I don't remember you?!" Having lived in other states I have lost my "Minnesota Nice" and said "I'm okay with that!"
So...donate the yarn and tell her you forgot to take pictures of it.


----------



## Fundogknit (Jul 22, 2015)

dunnville89 said:


> Yesterday a package arrived at my door from a person I knew in high school. We have recently been reacquainted at a class reunion and on FB. She had recently been in Ireland and announced on FB that she bought some yarn for me while there. I am floored that she thought about me and bought the yarn. The only problem with it is that she wants me to make something and post it on Facebook. The yarn is a dk weight, acrylic, variegated shades of green (made in China!). I don't enjoy working on acrylic yarn and I don't especially like variegated yarn. Normally I would just add this yarn to my stash, but her waiting to see a finished product on FB forces me to bite the bullet and make something. Any suggestions what to make, or how to wiggle out of this situation.


I wouldn't make anything out of that yarn, and post it on Facebook. She is not your boss, and you shouldn't be obligated. I would thank her for the gift, but you shouldn't feel pressured to use it. Nobody is going to hold this against you. If you don't like the yarn donate or give to somebody that does.


----------



## Fundogknit (Jul 22, 2015)

mrskowalski said:


> I went to my 30th reunion a few years back. One of my classmates looked at my name tag and stated "I don't remember you?!" Having lived in other states I have lost my "Minnesota Nice" and said "I'm okay with that!"
> So...donate the yarn and tell her you forgot to take pictures of it.


Ha ha you share my New York attitude! Forget about it!!


----------



## Joyce Ostle (Dec 17, 2015)

A simple scarf.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

It was nice of her to think of you, but gifts shouldn't come with conditions attached. I'd make something very simple, like a hat or fingerless gloves, and be done with it.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

She probably means well and dosent understand the pressure she has put on you. Maybe as others have suggested make something quick and easy. Hat, crowl, fingerless mitts. I know it will be painful knitting with something you don't partially care to work with or like others have said maybe tell her you have Christmas gifts you are working on that needs to be done in a timely manner and don't have time but maybe after the holidays you will get to it.


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

That sounds like the Lind of yarn we use for charity knitting- it could make lovely chemo caps to be given to cancer patients. They prefer acrylic because it can be laundered. DK weight is soft- good for warmer months or wearing around the house. Add a strand of baby yarn to make them a little heavier. 

It could also be used for a layette- so many moms are choosing brighter colors these days.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

hmmm well she bought a color she liked.. make a simple scarf or a hat, post it and sent it back to her was my first thought!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

You could use it in triple, three strands at a time, and it will knit up faster.

You could thank her for her thoughtfulness and tell her you have many projects you are working on.


----------



## katyasgrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Simplest solution is a scarf or a cowl. Minimal time and effort on your part. Good luck. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

"receive it with the same warmth that yellow dandelions from grubby hands bring you." She doesn't know the difference between "good Yarn", which is personal preference, and the "other stuff" OR the work involved in a project. Do something quick and easy with big needles. Has anyone mentioned searching Ravelry or Google for an item in a similar color and posting the picture without actually saying "I made this". Sneaky, but .................


----------



## Ukiah (Sep 2, 2016)

I don't enjoy using acrylic yarn, either, and I have no particular appreciation of variegated, but if you were to work up something -- say for hurricane victims-- and donate it, there are many that prefer the convenience and the feel of acrylic garments.


----------



## Ukiah (Sep 2, 2016)

I don't enjoy using acrylic yarn, either, and I have no particular appreciation of variegated, but if you were to work up something -- say for hurricane victims-- and donate it, there are many that prefer the convenience and the feel of acrylic garments.


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

That can become one of those projects that you are working on.........for years and years perhaps. First you have to decide on just the right pattern.......that could take a year. You get the idea......


----------



## Susan P (Jan 16, 2016)

How about a few fast scarves and hats for charity? That way you're not stuck with a bigger project and can take the knitting with you just about anywhere. You also look good!


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

How about knitting a Jolly Jumpsuit doll with it? Some kid would enjoy the doll. It would be a quick knit.


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

Or, how about teaching her to knit using that yarn...your gift to her?


----------



## AuntieLoof (Mar 23, 2017)

BBatten17 said:


> Since you have so many things lined up to make, tell her just that. You have xx number of projects to do first, and will get to the yarn she sent when you can.


Nice.


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Fundogknit said:


> Ha ha you share my New York attitude! Forget about it!!


 :sm24:


----------



## Walkingben (Jul 16, 2016)

A friend does not give another something with conditions attached. I wouldn't knit anything with the yarn. Are you both on the same page?


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

Send it back to her and tel her you're too busy with other projects and it's the type of yarn you like to use. You're not obliged to do what she wants. Who died and made her boss?


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Just make a hat and be done with it. People are more important than "things".


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Hat or scarf!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

You could knit up an infinity scarf and then give it to her for Christmas, that way you would not have to post a photo of it. That would take only a day or so, or just thank her and that the project will be put at the end of the line because you have so many request for upcoming Holidays. Let us know your decision. :sm19:


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

I am making a scarf in worsted in greens using a bamboo stitch, this is a fun stitch that I understand is fairly new. I found it under stitch of the day. This might work if you have the right amount of yarn.


----------



## Walkingben (Jul 16, 2016)

Think this out, and take care of you.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

Really don't understand the rudeness here. Thank her and let it go. People are reading way more into this than was probably intended. She thought she was being nice, take it at that and let it go


----------



## bmbeliever (Aug 22, 2011)

Maybe a quick hat or two for charity and thank her for thinking of you and the needy but have many projects already on hold in search of time.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

age of brass and steam shawlette is what i'd make.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, hardly anyone is saying, but she thought of you and bought you yarn! How sweet. I'd just whip up something simple and post it and tell everyone you have a lovely friend who thought of you. I could never get angry at a gesture like that.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Went to Ireland and bought acrylic yarn made in China....what's wrong with this picture? When I was in Ireland or Iceland or Estonia or Scotland and I bought yarn for myself or for a friend, it was always locally grown yarn from locally grown sheep. Thank her (she meant well but doesn't know yarn from a hill of beans), but tell her you are knee deep in projects for the family for Christmas and couldn't possibly start on anything with this yarn until after the first of the year and then donate it to the Goodwill or a senior center. By then she will have probably forgotten all about it and if not tell her sadly the moths got to it. She won't know the difference.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

alexdoc said:


> Send it back to her and tel her you're too busy with other projects and it's the type of yarn you like to use. You're not obliged to do what she wants. Who died and made her boss?


that's just nasty and so rude!


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Just return it with a note thanking her but saying you do not have any time to knit for her.

This was Not a gift.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Do you have a knit friend who would enjoy the yarn? Gift it to her, get a pix of what she made or even tell gifter that you gave it to someone she doesn't know because the lady loved the yarn.


----------



## Walkingben (Jul 16, 2016)

When you truly give someone something , you relinquish control over whatever you gave to them. You Don't tell them when and how to use the gift. To maintain control over a gift you have given is mean and rude too.


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Acrylic from Ireland!!!???


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Ditto.


SandyLulay said:


> A simple BIG scarf!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

dunnville89 said:


> I love all the comments. Some of them were so insightful. The "friendship" is mostly her overtures on FB, i.e. commenting on my comments (because I almost never post anything, I just comment on others). I thought she was kidding when she asked on FB if I wanted her to buy some yarn in Ireland while she was there. I did discourage her in every way I could, but obviously to no avail. I also thought of being mean and making something for her that she would have to display publicly I wish I could give the yarn to someone who'd appreciate it. If and when I make something, I'll put a picture here too. I'm sure it will be fine, I just won't enjoy doing it and I have so many things (so much wonderful yarn) that I'd prefer to do something I'd love.


I just don't get you! You thought of "being mean"? What kind of a friend are you anyway? So you have "so many wonderful things." So what? It won't take you long to whip something up, and just thank her for even thinking of you! Good grief. You are one of the most ungrateful people I've ever "listened" to.


----------



## Livabet (Jun 4, 2016)

Short cowl and hat is great suggestion. Be happy she was not expecting you to knit something for her! Rather a touchy situation.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Tell her acrylic makes you itch, but thanks anyway.


----------



## margold (Dec 9, 2012)

Since she liked the yarn and the colors, make her something simple, like a cowl, and post the picture on facebook and send it to her as a thanks. If that doesn't use up all the yarn, you don't have to account for the rest of the yarn, which you could donate to someone who uses that type of yarn to knit for charity.


----------



## margold (Dec 9, 2012)

Good idea.


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

You know most people don't really know much about yarn if they aren't knitters. I think it was thoughtful of her to think of you, buy the yarn and go to the trouble of mailing it. Make a hat and mail it back to her. Tell her to try it on and take a picture and post it on FB.

My sister used to send my daughters their Christmas presents about 6 months after the fact of a bunch of junk. Things from Regal magazine and things you might find in the dollar store. It also cost a bundle to send by mail from Canada to the US. Thankfully she stopped doing it but all we can ever do is be polite and say thank you.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Metrogal said:


> I just don't get you! You thought of "being mean"? What kind of a friend are you anyway? So you have "so many wonderful things." So what? It won't take you long to whip something up, and just thank her for even thinking of you! Good grief. You are one of the most ungrateful people I've ever "listened" to.


Was it necessary to get so nasty? Your earlier comment was quite good, I thought. Could hardly believe this comment came from the same person.

And if she makes something for the gifter, then she'd better expect yarn from every trip the gifter takes.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

margold said:


> Since she liked the yarn and the colors, make her something simple, like a cowl, and post the picture on facebook and send it to her as a thanks. If that doesn't use up all the yarn, you don't have to account for the rest of the yarn, which you could donate to someone who uses that type of yarn to knit for charity.


Ditto 
:sm24: Is it really a gift if strings are attached? I'd do what's stated in this post. If she asks about any remaining yarn tell her that you gave it to charity to be used for those in need. I don't like strings attaced to a gift. I received a box of yarn. It's my choice what to do with it. That's a gift. But, it was nice that she thought about you.


----------



## doriso (Feb 22, 2014)

Could it be that she just suggested posting the finished item on Facebook? She might never mention it again.


----------



## suefni (Oct 10, 2016)

Make a quick easy scarf. And maybe gift it to her - or donate it to a homeless shelter - as I'm guessing that if you don't like working with it you probably don't like wearing acrylic either.


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

A true gift does not come with attached strings.
Could it be that she wants public recognition of her travels and her thoughtfulness?
I believe I would post a picture on facebook of the yarn, thank her by name, then get rid of it in any way that brings a smile.


----------



## Aunty Prue (May 4, 2013)

I agree with other people, make a scarf, send a photo and a BIG thank you than mention you are now returning to other projects in hand just in case she sends more!


----------



## Lindaknitssocks (Jun 28, 2016)

I agree. I think the OP is being bullied/controlled. I would send the yarn back with a note that you appreciate the thought,
but can't accept the gift.


knit4ES said:


> IMO you are only "forced" if you allow yourself to be. You did not ask for this and, obviously, she doesn't know you well enough based on the choices she made.
> And may not be someone you want to pursue a larger relationship with.
> 
> This isn't a "gift" it is a demand & a trap. If you give in to the demand, expect there to be escalation... more yarn, more projects, etc. and more pressure to make something.
> ...


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Send it back to her. Be frank and tell her that one, you don't do acrylic; and two, you feel put upon. I'd also express my disappointment that she didn't buy Irish yarn.


----------



## joyfulstitch (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh dear, I can not believe the nasty comments. a. The gifter is probably not a knitter and has no idea the difference in yarns. b. Give her the benefit of the doubt. She just might want the Facebook posting to show the recipient's skill. c. The variegated yarn may look attractive in the skein; shades of "Irish green". D with all the havoc wrought by hurricanes, let us be kind to each other.


----------



## galbiez (Jun 20, 2017)

It may have been a nice thought, but a very poor execution.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

vicki5 said:


> A true gift does not come with attached strings.
> Could it be that she wants public recognition of her travels and her thoughtfulness?
> I believe I would post a picture on facebook of the yarn, thank her by name, then get rid of it in any way that brings a smile.


Oh, this is the best response yet!


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

It is nice to be remembered with what was considered to be a thoughtful gift, but I hope you can find a diplomatic way of telling her that you prefer to choose yarn yourself or you may receive more. Send a picture of something you have made so that she sees your craftsmanship. And if you choose, perhaps make a hat or scarf for her.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Make a quick project to donate. With all the disasters in the States someone would appreciate anything you make.


----------



## Walkingben (Jul 16, 2016)

A gift that is given with strings attached is not kind. What you are saying is that when someone gives you something, it is okay for them to take a small portion of control of you. Gifts should be given out of the goodness of one's heart with no strings attached. And yes, the Hurricanes are bad.People are helping out of goodness no strings.


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

Kiwi in Texas said:


> Or, how about teaching her to knit using that yarn...your gift to her?


Clever!


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

Walkingben said:


> Think this out, and take care of you.


I agree with you. Seems a big fuss over what was likely a well intentioned gesture. Surprised at how many recommend lying to the friend.


----------



## knyghtmare (Aug 25, 2011)

bokemom said:


> receive it with the same warmth that yellow dandelions from grubby hands bring you.


I love this, what a perfect sentiment


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

knit4ES said:


> IMO you are only "forced" if you allow yourself to be. You did not ask for this and, obviously, she doesn't know you well enough based on the choices she made.
> And may not be someone you want to pursue a larger relationship with.
> 
> This isn't a "gift" it is a demand & a trap. If you give in to the demand, expect there to be escalation... more yarn, more projects, etc. and more pressure to make something.
> ...


I agree. Most of us, when we buy a gift for someone, do not attach expectations. I had a friend who would have said, "This is lovely, but I simply can't accept such a gift from you," as she returned it to the sender. I admit that's a bit extreme, but she got away with it for decades ;~D.


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

bakrmom said:


> Really don't understand the rudeness here. Thank her and let it go. People are reading way more into this than was probably intended. She thought she was being nice, take it at that and let it go


I agree with you. Seems like a big fuss over what was likely something that was meant to be thoughtful. I'm surprised at how many reccomendations to lie to the friend with phony excuses.


----------



## bharty615 (May 5, 2013)

I would let her know that you have many wip and when they are finished you will then find the right pattern for the yarn.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

I really don't understand why so many of you have such a dislike for acrylic yarn. Come on, make a little blanket and add a solid green (acrylic) border and then if you have no one to give it to, donate it. Acrylic washes beautifully, wears like iron and doesn't cause you to itch. Ugh. Many people use acrylic because they love it and many because it is all they can afford. I am sure there are drawbacks for some, but I wouldn't "look a gift horse in the mouth" if I were you. JMO.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Quickly knit up a short cowl, or a short scarf with an interesting pattern...and then send it to her as a surprise.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Well, maybe a simple scarf our hat--something quick and easy and won't stress you out. She might enjoy receiving the finished item! She'll appreciate the gift!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Aunty Prue said:


> I agree with other people, make a scarf, send a photo and a BIG thank you than mention you are now returning to other projects in hand just in case she sends more!


That sounds good ☺


----------



## cerys530 (Apr 8, 2015)

She went to Ireland and thought of you. She bought variegated green yarn that I'm sure she thought was "pretty". Maybe she doesn't know yarn or this is what she could afford. Is she of Irish decent? I agree with making a scarf or hat and gift it back to her to use for Saint Patricks' Day. Then she will have a lovely memory of her trip and your friendship. This should afford you enough time to finish your other projects and get through the holidays.


----------



## Fatsis (Sep 10, 2017)

Just make a pot-holder/washcloth and be done w/ it! WHY she couldn't get you real Irish WOOL is beyond me...


----------



## fancynancykay (May 7, 2017)

Ohhhhh, people...... here's my take on this as a long-time pastor's wife and counselor... the "giver" [for want of a better term] is probably lonely, seeking friendship and doesn't have the proper skills and tact to make a more appropriate approach... BUT, she is probably also a bit controlling (but likely doesn't mean it in a bad way - that goes back to a lack of skills/tact). I totally agree with those that say to thank her sweetly and tell her you're looking for the right project but have several projects on your Christmas list that you must get done in time for holiday gifting... and just gently drop it. I am glad to make something for someone if it is within my skill level and I have the time to do so, but honestly, she isn't the boss of you. You can decline to make it without being ungrateful and you are under no legitimate obligation to allow her to determine your next project . Just my 2 cents from the peanut gallery!


----------



## knit4t (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay, let's say you were to go ahead & "bite the bullet"...and then she goes on another trip & brings back yarn you love...only you gotta post that on fb too! & then your friends & family see the finished item...decide they like what you did for her & pick up yarn on their outings...that could eventually snowball into an even larger problem. 

...sooner or later...you'll find a way to say 'NO! sorry no can do"...or you'll be biting bullets till you explode. Nip that in the bud immediately. Let her know that if you did so for her, you'd have to, in all fairness, comply to the requests of everyone & that would be impossible.


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

Tell her thanks but sorry but you've already got a queue of things to make and it won't be any time soon. Plus you need to find the right project to fit the yarn.

Can we have a look at the yarn? You've made me curious.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

I'd thank her for thinking of you, explain you are in the middle of some projects at present so it may a while before you can knit something.
Then as others have suggested knit a hat, or scarf or fingerless gloves and post it/them to her as a surprise. I'd leave taking photos yourself so the gift to her will be a surprise. 
As and when she posts it on FB then fine.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I would likely make something and gift it to her. Tell her that it's not something you usually do, but you wanted to make her a gift that would remind her of her trip.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Alicatt said:


> Seems bullying- You are not obligated to do this task. Merely thank her and regift it.


I think that would be cruel. She meant well and doesn't know acrylic from wool. Just do a simple scarf or cowl or hat and post the photo.(and donate it if you really dislike the results) If there's a ton more yarn you can put her off on the rest by saying you are deciding what to use it for, saving it for a larger project, whatever. And later if she asks you about it tell a white lie and say you made an afghan and donated it. And forgot to take a photo.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Don't let yourself be pressured! You didn't ask for the yarn. Sounds like an old high school friend better left down memory lane to me.


----------



## Jenora (Apr 26, 2017)

I have another idea that is somewhat deceptive but then her behavior in assuming you'd be willing to do this is presumptive. If you know another knitter who might enjoy taking on this assignment then perhaps they would be willing to knit something that they would then keep and you can post the picture. You can let the gifter assume you knitted it. Having said this, I think I'd just tell your friend that you already have a long line of projects planned and don't know when you would get to this. It wouldn't be a lie either.


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

Jenora said:


> I have another idea that is somewhat deceptive but then her behavior in assuming you'd be willing to do this is presumptive. If you know another knitter who might enjoy taking on this assignment then perhaps they would be willing to knit something that they would then keep and you can post the picture. You can let the gifter assume you knitted it. Having said this, I think I'd just tell your friend that you already have a long line of projects planned and don't know when you would get to this. It wouldn't be a lie either.[/qu
> 
> "Somewhat deceptive" is deceptive, which is lying, which is wrong.
> This is not a good answer to the dilemma.


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

Jenora said:


> I have another idea that is somewhat deceptive but then her behavior in assuming you'd be willing to do this is presumptive. If you know another knitter who might enjoy taking on this assignment then perhaps they would be willing to knit something that they would then keep and you can post the picture. You can let the gifter assume you knitted it. Having said this, I think I'd just tell your friend that you already have a long line of projects planned and don't know when you would get to this. It wouldn't be a lie either.


"Somewhat deceptive" is deceptive, which is lying, which is wrong.
This is not a good plan.


----------



## hvt60 (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm with Aunt Kitty...make something like a scarf or hat or fingerless gloves, take a picture of it, then send her the item you made - to remind her of her wonderful trip.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Just tell her you have other projects with priority, or suggest she learn to knit and donate herself.


----------



## lizzie91001 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hat. And then give it to her.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

How about thanking her for the yarn and then offering to teach her to knit/crochet with the yarn?


----------



## AuntieLoof (Mar 23, 2017)

fancynancykay said:


> Ohhhhh, people...... here's my take on this as a long-time pastor's wife and counselor... the "giver" [for want of a better term] is probably lonely, seeking friendship and doesn't have the proper skills and tact to make a more appropriate approach... BUT, she is probably also a bit controlling (but likely doesn't mean it in a bad way - that goes back to a lack of skills/tact). I totally agree with those that say to thank her sweetly and tell her you're looking for the right project but have several projects on your Christmas list that you must get done in time for holiday gifting... and just gently drop it. I am glad to make something for someone if it is within my skill level and I have the time to do so, but honestly, she isn't the boss of you. You can decline to make it without being ungrateful and you are under no legitimate obligation to allow her to determine your next project . Just my 2 cents from the peanut gallery!


Good answer, combining practicality with kindness.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

peanutpatty said:


> You do have a dilemma. I hate it when gifts come with expectations.
> If I lived closer to you I'd whip up a scarf for you on my KM.
> Maybe knit something small and simple and gift it to her, sne could then post it herself.
> And be sure to let her know that although you appreciate her thoughtfulness you don't usually work with Acrylic yarn (bothers your hands or something) or yarn from China.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jtchip (Jan 7, 2017)

Hat,scarf and regift it BACK TO HER!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

fancynancykay said:


> Ohhhhh, people...... here's my take on this as a long-time pastor's wife and counselor... the "giver" [for want of a better term] is probably lonely, seeking friendship and doesn't have the proper skills and tact to make a more appropriate approach... BUT, she is probably also a bit controlling (but likely doesn't mean it in a bad way - that goes back to a lack of skills/tact). I totally agree with those that say to thank her sweetly and tell her you're looking for the right project but have several projects on your Christmas list that you must get done in time for holiday gifting... and just gently drop it. I am glad to make something for someone if it is within my skill level and I have the time to do so, but honestly, she isn't the boss of you. You can decline to make it without being ungrateful and you are under no legitimate obligation to allow her to determine your next project . Just my 2 cents from the peanut gallery!


I do like your 2 cents worth.


----------



## Jenora (Apr 26, 2017)

Wow. Perhaps you didn't read my whole reply but I said that I wouldn't follow my own suggestion. Since finding this site I've enjoyed coming here because it seemed a kinder, gentler place than Facebook has become. Consider me corrected and hurt. I doubt I'll be coming back again.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Jenora...Please don't think because one person said something derogatory that we're all unkind..you have a right to state what you think without repercussions please rethink your decision.


----------



## NurseSusan1954 (Nov 8, 2012)

There is a wonderful knitting charity alicesembrace.org where people send hand knitted/crocheted shawls/lap blankets for people with Alzheimer disease. 
The free patterns on their website are easy, they actually prefer the washability of acrylic yarns and best of all it is such a worthy cause 
I have made a few of these myself for "Alice's Embrace" and the creator of the organization Diane is a lovely woman doing this to honour her late mother who had had Alzheimer's. 
Just a suggestion that could solve your dilemma and if you do not have enough of the green, you could add a neutral shade to make up the difference


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Jenora said:


> Wow. Perhaps you didn't read my whole reply but I said that I wouldn't follow my own suggestion. Since finding this site I've enjoyed coming here because it seemed a kinder, gentler place than Facebook has become. Consider me corrected and hurt. I doubt I'll be coming back again.


Please don't let one person put you off the site. It really is a pretty nice spot with lots of good info. Just avoid political topics and that is most of the nasty. Most of us probably didn't think your initial post was bad at all.


----------



## AuntieLoof (Mar 23, 2017)

Jenora said:


> I have another idea that is somewhat deceptive but then her behavior in assuming you'd be willing to do this is presumptive. If you know another knitter who might enjoy taking on this assignment then perhaps they would be willing to knit something that they would then keep and you can post the picture. You can let the gifter assume you knitted it. Having said this, I think I'd just tell your friend that you already have a long line of projects planned and don't know when you would get to this. It wouldn't be a lie either.


 :sm24:

Don't go, okay? :sm17:


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

Jenora said:


> I have another idea that is somewhat deceptive but then her behavior in assuming you'd be willing to do this is presumptive. If you know another knitter who might enjoy taking on this assignment then perhaps they would be willing to knit something that they would then keep and you can post the picture. You can let the gifter assume you knitted it. Having said this, I think I'd just tell your friend that you already have a long line of projects planned and don't know when you would get to this. It wouldn't be a lie either.


This seems reasonable to me. I would also offer to teach her to knit/crochet.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm sure that you can find a friend or someone else on here that loves acrylic yarn. Give it in exchange for a picture. Then post the picture of item(s) and say you didn't have time with your busy schedule ,so you had a friend knit it so that she could see how the varigations work out. That should settle everything. She gets to see your (not favorite) yarn made into something and you get more time to work on what you want to, and your friend can knit whatever she wants and keep it or donate it. Otherwise you could make a hat or 2 for a local school. They are always trying to find extra hats & mittens in the winter for the children without. Win/win is what you need.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

bakrmom said:


> Really don't understand the rudeness here. Thank her and let it go. People are reading way more into this than was probably intended. She thought she was being nice, take it at that and let it go


Thank you, I always thought I was cynical but I guess not. The friend in questions seems to be happy that she and the OP reconnected. Of all the people she could have purchased gifts for she got something for the OP that the giver thought would be appreciated. Let's not castigate her because she appears to be a non knitter and doesn't know the OP's preferences. As for the FB request, I believe that she just wants to see and showcase her "new" friend's work. How many times on KP have we read how happy people were to see the things they knit not only being used but shown off on social media. I honestly believe the gift was given with love and joy and should be received in the same manner. Is it really such a hardship, in a life time of knitting, to spend an evening or two making something to give pleasure to the purchaser of the yarn? Either to post it so she can see it (which is what she asked for) or to regift to her as a momento of her trip. Somewhere down the line the issue of unsolicited yarn can be addressed, kindly.


----------



## fancynancykay (May 7, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## leesadupree (Mar 22, 2016)

Most charities want acrylic yarn, because it's washable. When I make lap-size afghans for veterans hospitals, I knit 60-stitch mitered squares of whatever acrylic yarn I have around (often what has been given to me), and variegated yarn works nicely for some of the squares. The mitered squares don't have to be sewn together later, since you pick up stitches as you go; don't need an edging, since they're garter stitch; and it's a good way to use up the acrylic. You will do a good work, and your efforts will be appreciated.

Option 2: knit a cowl with the acrylic yarn, and give the cowl to the person who gave you the yarn.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Thought about this over the day. Make something and give back to your "new" friend only if you want to have to continue doing this as she surely will travel again. An afghan for charity (or stocking caps/mittens) would be wonderful. Maybe some other knitting friends would help you with this knitting so it doesn't tie you up too long. This would not encourage "new" to continue the practice.


----------



## Janec41 (Feb 8, 2011)

I suggest you bury the yarn in a drawer somewhere and every time she asks about it tell her you can't wait to get to it but you're already committed to making "x" things for (as many relatives' names as you can think of). Never mention it again unless she asks and keep telling her "it's on my list." Then change the conversation. Just don't be specific about the relatives' names and articles so she can't pin you down. Or, you could bite the bullet and make something ugly and as unskillfully as you can. Send it back to her with a note that you made it just for her and can't wait for her to model it for you on the internet. (These are just my "nice" type of excuses - you can probably come up with some better ones if you try hard.)


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Jenora said:


> Wow. Perhaps you didn't read my whole reply but I said that I wouldn't follow my own suggestion. Since finding this site I've enjoyed coming here because it seemed a kinder, gentler place than Facebook has become. Consider me corrected and hurt. I doubt I'll be coming back again.


The vast majority of the people the people on this site are kind and helpful. When the replies don't appear to be, I try to let it go. Did the person misinterpret what I said? Are they having a bad day or an ongoing crisis in their life? Are they in physical pain? Or emotional pain because a post triggered a painful memory? Or are they someone I wouldn't care to associate with in real life? In time you learn those whose personalities clash with yours. I either don't read their posts or if a topic gets too ugly I just stop following it. I have been lambasted a few times in the past, usually it is a misunderstanding (some people don't actually READ responses). I clarify my point if I think it would do any good and move on. I am not about to miss out on the help, support and kindness of the majority for a few people. I hope you choose to do the same and stay. I'm not sure what the number of KP users is up to now, but in a group this large you can't expect to agree with everyone.


----------



## fancynancykay (May 7, 2017)

NurseSusan1954 said:


> There is a wonderful knitting charity alicesembrace.org where people send hand knitted/crocheted shawls/lap blankets for people with Alzheimer disease.


Thank you so much for this suggestion. I retired as an educator 10 years or so before I had planned to do so in order to be the full-time caregiver for my mother, who had Alzheimer's. While caring for her through the last years of her life, I discovered a red ripple pattern afghan that my Aunt Mildred had made and given to her when I was still living at home. Aunt Mildred had passed away several years before mom's memory issues started showing. As mom was always cold, I kept this red crocheted blanket on her bed, and she would caress it and ask me if I had made it, and I'd go through the story with her of her sister teaching me to crochet (no mean feat as I'm a lefty and Auntie M was right-handed), and how Auntie M had made this for her and gave it to her. She took to wrapping herself in it and it comforted her. She loved that red afghan, and I'm so glad we had it for her. I know Auntie M would be happy, too.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Future gifts of unsolicited yarn are easy to deal with. You wait a reasonable amount of time, so feelings aren't hurt. Then in casual conversation talk about down sizing, mention that you didn't realize your stash was so big, that it had has reached overwhelming (for you) proportions and you are trying to decide how to best share what you have. Someone who knows you are looking to give away yarn is unlikely to give you more.


----------



## sally4201 (Jan 23, 2017)

fancynancykay said:


> Ohhhhh, people...... here's my take on this as a long-time pastor's wife and counselor... the "giver" [for want of a better term] is probably lonely, seeking friendship and doesn't have the proper skills and tact to make a more appropriate approach... BUT, she is probably also a bit controlling (but likely doesn't mean it in a bad way - that goes back to a lack of skills/tact). I totally agree with those that say to thank her sweetly and tell her you're looking for the right project but have several projects on your Christmas list that you must get done in time for holiday gifting... and just gently drop it. I am glad to make something for someone if it is within my skill level and I have the time to do so, but honestly, she isn't the boss of you. You can decline to make it without being ungrateful and you are under no legitimate obligation to allow her to determine your next project . Just my 2 cents from the peanut gallery!


FancyNancy: Best reply yet. The green yarn giver was thoughtful if not knowledgeable about yarn; and at the same time, manipulative in trying to control the use of her "gift." You are correct: recipient is under NO obligation, as a gift is not the giver's to control. A nice thank-you, maybe a pic of just the yarn given on FB (not necessary but if it makes the recipient feel better), & drop it. Give the green yarn to someone who wants it; receiver NOT obligated to make anything except an acknowledgement "thank you."


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

Try a nice vest with a simple pattern (because a simple pattern will not deter from the variegated) Also a vest will be quick to finish. http://www.alize.gen.tr/upload/139652232810d_mdl42_i.pdf. Just do this plain without the cables and the variegated will look good. Have fun.


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

topotex said:


> Wow! She put the pressure on --- I wouldn't appreciate anyone doing that to me. I believe I would tell her that you have several other project that you want to do; and, you're not sure when you will get to it. Then, I would let it "die on the vine". I am assuming she meant well; but, you don't need that stress.


I agree! While it is kind of her to think of you it is also pushy for her to expect you to drop everything and make something with the wool. But if you do feel pushed then just make a quick and easy scarf - don't get stressed.


----------



## NurseSusan1954 (Nov 8, 2012)

Fancynancykay...I loved your story re. your Mom and your Auntie and the crocheted afghan ♡♡♡.


----------



## dorothy1947 (Apr 8, 2011)

It was no gift if she wants you to make something for her! Maybe you could return it with a "no thank you"? Do you enjoy making those little stuffed animal things? It would be nice to make some of those to put on face book and thank her? Just a thought...


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

KateLyn11 said:


> Thank you, I always thought I was cynical but I guess not. The friend in questions seems to be happy that she and the OP reconnected. Of all the people she could have purchased gifts for she got something for the OP that the giver thought would be appreciated. Let's not castigate her because she appears to be a non knitter and doesn't know the OP's preferences. As for the FB request, I believe that she just wants to see and showcase her "new" friend's work. How many times on KP have we read how happy people were to see the things they knit not only being used but shown off on social media. I honestly believe the gift was given with love and joy and should be received in the same manner. Is it really such a hardship, in a life time of knitting, to spend an evening or two making something to give pleasure to the purchaser of the yarn? Either to post it so she can see it (which is what she asked for) or to regift to her as a momento of her trip. Somewhere down the line the issue of unsolicited yarn can be addressed, kindly.


And thank YOU, KateLyn, for your very kind response.


----------



## LlM2845 (Sep 13, 2016)

That was pretty presumptive of her. You are not obligated to do her bidding. Now with that said a fast simple vee shaped shawl should look good with that kind of yarn.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Personally, I would knit a small item and gift it back to the friend who gave her the yarn. Or tell the friend she has a problem, that as much as she appreciates her (friend's) thoughtfulness, she has already so many items promissed that have deadlines, she won't be able to use the gifted yarn for the foreseeable future.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Jenora said:


> Wow. Perhaps you didn't read my whole reply but I said that I wouldn't follow my own suggestion. Since finding this site I've enjoyed coming here because it seemed a kinder, gentler place than Facebook has become. Consider me corrected and hurt. I doubt I'll be coming back again.


Hi Jenora,
Please don't let the few get to you. Most here are pretty accepting of differing opinions. I see you are fairly new, so WELCOME and enjoy your stay here.


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

Thank her and tell her you don't "do" Facebook...????


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

Unfortunately non-knitters don't understand our love for good yarn and don't get how much time it takes to make things. But---she did think of you and it sounds like she is trying to renew your friendship. I'd just bit the bullet and make a hat or scarf. It will make her happy and benefit someone who needs the item.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

The members of our senior craft group often gift yarn to one another, usually something from their stash or a thrift store that they don't like and/or won't use. Some of it isn't pretty by some
Members standards, but others see the beauty in it alone or combined with other yarns. Two of our members are amazing in their use of these "orphan" yarns, even scraps of a few yards, and ALWAYS wind up with something beautiful. Give the yarn a try...lots of projects have been suggested...and see what beautiful work emerges! I suspect a wonderful surprise awaits!!


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Make a baby blanket and donate it since you don't like working with acrylic and you can tell her you are donating it in her name since she was kind enough to buy the yarn for you. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Rucia (Mar 4, 2015)

No my dear!!!!. You are in not obligation to make anything for her Facebook.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Metrogal said:


> I just don't get you! You thought of "being mean"? What kind of a friend are you anyway? So you have "so many wonderful things." So what? It won't take you long to whip something up, and just thank her for even thinking of you! Good grief. You are one of the most ungrateful people I've ever "listened" to.


Ouch. Have you never had a mean thought in your life? I did say I would not be mean and I did send her a very gracious, grateful thank you note. Sorry I came across as being mean and rude, that is not me, but I was taken aback for a short time at her "gift" which came with conditions.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

bokemom said:


> Trying not to snicker, but sounds like my life, someone goes to Ireland and brings back red heart. You know she meant well and really doesn't know. She just thought it was beautiful. Like others mentioned I'd probably go with the hat or scarf. And receive it with the same warmth that yellow dandelions from grubby hands bring you.


Beautifully said.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Let's close this subject now. I never expected to get 12 pages of responses and open a can of worms that caused some hard feelings and misinterpretation. I don't think I will post in this way again. Normally I keep things like this to myself, but since it concerned knitting and wondering if my reaction to the gift was valid, I put it out there. Please don't allow this to cause hard feelings among the members here. That was never my intention. Amen.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

dunnville89 said:


> Yesterday a package arrived at my door from a person I knew in high school. We have recently been reacquainted at a class reunion and on FB. She had recently been in Ireland and announced on FB that she bought some yarn for me while there. I am floored that she thought about me and bought the yarn. The only problem with it is that she wants me to make something and post it on Facebook. The yarn is a dk weight, acrylic, variegated shades of green (made in China!). I don't enjoy working on acrylic yarn and I don't especially like variegated yarn. Normally I would just add this yarn to my stash, but her waiting to see a finished product on FB forces me to bite the bullet and make something. Any suggestions what to make, or how to wiggle out of this situation.


I would just thank her and tell her you are unable to knit it right now as you have other projects you have to finish. She wasn't asked for the yarn. She gave it as a gift???
If so just say it is lovely and you have to give it a lot of thought but you will tell her when you have finished something lovely with it. I would not be made to feel guilty as she is trying to do to you. Tell her you are not too keen to be on facebook, at least that is what I would do.

The hardest lessons I ever learned was first to say no! And the other was to stop allowing other people to cause me to feel guilt for something they decided or wanted. Once I did that it was so freeing. She seems to have a need to organize others. I just would say you thank her but you have another project under way and you aren't sure when you will knit it.

just my opinion. I hope you find something you will find you will like to do with it. I sound quite tough, but I was always one who worried myself sick in case someone had hurt feelings about something they instigated. It has worked for me. I wish you luck.


----------



## brenjuly (Mar 12, 2017)

dunnville89 said:


> Let's close this subject now. I never expected to get 12 pages of responses and open a can of worms that caused some hard feelings and misinterpretation. I don't think I will post in this way again. Normally I keep things like this to myself, but since it concerned knitting and wondering if my reaction to the gift was valid, I put it out there. Please don't allow this to cause hard feelings among the members here. That was never my intention. Amen.


I know...I'm adding to page 13 here! Just want to say that you are not responsible for some of the mean-spirited comments that landed here and that most comments were kind and also comforting to those who were targeted here. As far as your dilemma I would be careful about doing what may encourage your friend to do more of this. Fancy Nancy Kay explained my thoughts on this very well. I, for one, think this was a worthwhile discussion that I have learned from. I know you'll figure this one out.


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

I would make a couple of four-leaf clover pot holders!!!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Dunnville89:
Each of us owns our own reading, interpretation and response. You are not responsible for them and there is no reason for you to feel bad for any of it. I find it utterly amazing that responses to the same post can very from "she meant well but is not knowledgeable" to she is "a manipulative bully". That is our personalities and experiences coming through, not anything you did so take a deep breath and let it go. IMHO, if someone, who I don't even really know, disagrees with me, and even calls me names if that is the worst thing that happens it is still a pretty darn good day. So relax and go make something beautiful with yarn you love!


----------



## Rohan'sGrammy (Jun 10, 2017)

I guess my thinking is just the opposite of many others...a trap? You've got to be kidding! I think it is special that a friend you reconnected with thought of you while on vaca. What a thoughtful person. I think the reason she wants to see the project is just a validation that her gift was meaningful to you. It sounds to me like this person is reaching out for friendship.


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

How familiar is this friend with knitting or yarn? Could you buy yarn in the same color but a better quality, knit a scarf and show it to her? If she's not knowledgeable about yarn she wouldn't know the difference and most likely wouldn't realize that she bought you more yarn than it took to make the scarf. Win-win-win. You get a green scarf in nice yarn, she sees completed project and the gift yarn can be donated. You just have to hope she doesn't read this site!


----------



## GreatMary (Oct 14, 2015)

Rohan'sGrammy said:


> I guess my thinking is just the opposite of many others...a trap? You've got to be kidding! I think it is special that a friend you reconnected with thought of you while on vaca. What a thoughtful person. I think the reason she wants to see the project is just a validation that her gift was meaningful to you. It sounds to me like this person is reaching out for friendship.


YES!!!!! YES!!!!!

At some later date, in a kind way, you can gently let her know that you do not usually work with acrylic because it is not your favorite fiber, so it might be better if she didn't purchase any yarn for you in the future.

I really believe that her action was an act of kindness and happiness that you had re-connected after all these years and her request for you to post it on Facebook was not a demand/obligation/ CONDITION put on the gift.

My FRIENDS (sometimes even relatives) go on vacation and I do not even get a postcard....this 'reconnect' thought of you and bought you yarn....thank her and make some small item and do not 'overthink' this.

I agree with Rohan's Grammy.....and I agree with you...REALLY...13+ pages!!!! 
(TEEHEE.....you could have spent all this 'reading time', knitting ..and the scarf /cowl/baby sweater would be finished by now!!)
Best Wishes.....and AMEN!!!


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

I have a suggestion. Offer to teach her how to knit (if she doesn't already know) and then she can make a simple beginner project out of the yarn--like a scarf, on big needles.



dunnville89 said:


> Yesterday a package arrived at my door from a person I knew in high school. We have recently been reacquainted at a class reunion and on FB. She had recently been in Ireland and announced on FB that she bought some yarn for me while there. I am floored that she thought about me and bought the yarn. The only problem with it is that she wants me to make something and post it on Facebook. The yarn is a dk weight, acrylic, variegated shades of green (made in China!). I don't enjoy working on acrylic yarn and I don't especially like variegated yarn. Normally I would just add this yarn to my stash, but her waiting to see a finished product on FB forces me to bite the bullet and make something. Any suggestions what to make, or how to wiggle out of this situation.


----------



## Momto8 (Feb 14, 2017)

knit4ES said:


> IMO you are only "forced" if you allow yourself to be. You did not ask for this and, obviously, she doesn't know you well enough based on the choices she made.
> And may not be someone you want to pursue a larger relationship with.
> 
> This isn't a "gift" it is a demand & a trap. If you give in to the demand, expect there to be escalation... more yarn, more projects, etc. and more pressure to make something.
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Zwecker (Aug 15, 2011)

Make a scarf and send it to our group, we knit scarves for Operation Gratitude and they send them to our deployed troops. They only accept acrylic because of allergic reactions. The person was trying to do something nice, probably knows nothing about yarn and was excited to be able to send it to you. Not being able to make anything themselves they were excited to see someone they know make something. Probably wanted to show off your skills and tell her friends she knows someone talented. 
I don't think this was done to be a bully. I think it was done out of excitement and awe that you can create something. Probably envy too, that you can knit and they can't.
Be gracious and see it as what it was, an attempt to pay it forward with an act of kindness.
Helping Hands Ladies of Cypress


----------



## Zwecker (Aug 15, 2011)

Could not agree with you more. Not a trap not a bully. Maybe that is all she could afford and she was trying to do a good deed.


----------



## DonnaMT (May 19, 2016)

I just plain wouldn't do it. I wouldn't accept the "gift". Any gift that comes with instructions to make and post on FB should be dumped before it gets started. No one has the authority to give you a gift and tell you what to do with it. And I would seriously worry that if you do make something and post on FB, you'll be locking yourself into her next "gift" and her instructions/orders on what you must do. Unless you want to work for her, I'd nip it in the bud now. Either give the yarn back to her saying thank you but I have too many other projects in the works, or tell her you will be donating the yarn somewhere because you just can't manage another project (that alone might cause her to take the yarn back and not make the mistake of thinking she can tell you what to do with your time and talent). Don't let her think she can do this!


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I would tell her that I appreciate the thought, but currently really busy with other projects. And that as soon as I had the time I would make something. Like others here suggested I would do a scarf or a hat.


----------



## geribaer (Jun 20, 2016)

Make a knit or crochet market bag. She can use it for trips to the weekend farmers markets. The green should be perfect for " fresh fruits and vegetables" and you could whip up a totebag in no time!


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well isn't this a strange situation. I have friends who just returned from Ireland and they brought me back 2 skeins of Irish yarn from sheep that are known locally from one of the counties they visited. I was very excited but there were no conditions put on this gift other than to enjoy making something for myself. If this would have happened to me I would make a simple hat or scarf, package it up with a lovely thank you note and tell her you look forward to seeing a picture on Facebook of her wearing her new hat. If she ever does it again then explain that you have a long list of projects that are needing your attention and that you are not sure when you will get to her yarn. If you should hear that she is going to buy you yarn again from a country she is visiting then make a request for a specific kind...ie merino, alpaca etc made specifically from that country. At the same time let her off the hook by saying you realize that these natural yarns can be rather expensive so please don't feel she has to buy it. If she repeats the first gift again then just explain you have 2 years worth of projects and nor sure when you will get to it. Then add it to your stash pile!! It may be an act of kindness on her part but at some point you will have to explain to her that you work mainly in natural fibres.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

dunnville89 said:


> Yesterday a package arrived at my door from a person I knew in high school. We have recently been reacquainted at a class reunion and on FB. She had recently been in Ireland and announced on FB that she bought some yarn for me while there. I am floored that she thought about me and bought the yarn. The only problem with it is that she wants me to make something and post it on Facebook. The yarn is a dk weight, acrylic, variegated shades of green (made in China!). I don't enjoy working on acrylic yarn and I don't especially like variegated yarn. Normally I would just add this yarn to my stash, but her waiting to see a finished product on FB forces me to bite the bullet and make something. Any suggestions what to make, or how to wiggle out of this situation.


Your friends intentions were good. You don't say how much yarn she sent.

Make her a hat from it or mittens.

Don't dish acrylic yarn, its all some can afford and some beautiful things have been made and shown here.


----------



## neelia (Mar 28, 2011)

When you recover your breath - just think of some child somewhere that could use a nice soft blanket and they will never mind that it is green - perhaps helped along with some colours from your stash - admit it is a bit awkward - but her heart was in the right place - Neelia


----------



## neelia (Mar 28, 2011)

To - Do not want to be ungrateful - solution - do not be - it costs nothing to say a kind thank you for the gift - and you look forward to knitting with the Irish yarn - as soon as the present backlog is cleared - 
Thinking of others does not seem to be high on today's busy life style - so it is indeed nice to read about the odd occasion - Neelia


----------



## ljknits (May 22, 2011)

I agree with other posters. A gift with strings not a gift, it is an obligation. And where does it stop? Is a gift in return expected? I believe a thank you note written is the extent of your obligation. And if you are questioned as to what you will make, I would reply, "You'll know when I know." If you don't post your knitting projects to Facebook, then I would add, "That's not something I do." 

The main thing is to not feel obligated to act on a gift you did not request and do not particularly care about, especially when it comes with instructions to post a picture of the finished project.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Do you know anyone with knitting machine (sweater or otherwise) that could/would whip something out quickly? If so, just put off the posting for several months. Hopefully the person that can help will be the beneficiary of the item he/she makes. Good luck.


----------



## Zwecker (Aug 15, 2011)

We have knitting machines and we only do charity knitting. We are thankful for every skein of yarn we get.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I would add eyelash, boucle yarn in matching color and make corner to corner blanket.
I have acrylic yarn given to me as a gift and usually combine several other yarns with it.
You would be surprised how pretty it comes out. If you use more strands, quicker it goes.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Ditto SandyLulay: A scarf, easy pattern for you to do, variegated yarn does not require intricate stitching, it becomes pretty on its own right. Best wishes. Keep us posted !


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Ask her what she would like you to make? That way you could give it to her after you post it? :sm09:


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

KateLyn11 said:


> The vast majority of the people the people on this site are kind and helpful. When the replies don't appear to be, I try to let it go. Did the person misinterpret what I said? Are they having a bad day or an ongoing crisis in their life? Are they in physical pain? Or emotional pain because a post triggered a painful memory? Or are they someone I wouldn't care to associate with in real life? In time you learn those whose personalities clash with yours. I either don't read their posts or if a topic gets too ugly I just stop following it. I have been lambasted a few times in the past, usually it is a misunderstanding (some people don't actually READ responses). I clarify my point if I think it would do any good and move on. I am not about to miss out on the help, support and kindness of the majority for a few people. I hope you choose to do the same and stay. I'm not sure what the number of KP users is up to now, but in a group this large you can't expect to agree with everyone.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## NanaChrista (Jul 2, 2015)

Even though you don't like working with acrylic yarn, you could make a prayer shawl, baby blanket, or a lapghan. Then donate it to a church or hospital!


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

Send her a really lovely, heartfelt, hand-written thank you note. In the note, say that you'll post a photo as soon as you've made something with the yarn. That leaves it open.


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

Jenora said:


> Wow. Perhaps you didn't read my whole reply but I said that I wouldn't follow my own suggestion. Since finding this site I've enjoyed coming here because it seemed a kinder, gentler place than Facebook has become. Consider me corrected and hurt. I doubt I'll be coming back again.


Jenora, I am so sorry for some of the replies that appeared on this subject. I, too, have been rebuked a couple of times. However, 99% of the members are such sweet, compassionate people that you really should give the site another chance. I just had a class on ethics and, believe me, there were a lot of failures in these responses.


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

Her intentions were good, and non-knitters don't really care if yarn is acrylic. You could make a quick scarf with it, but if you really hate it, say that you have an urgent order, and give the yarn to a charity knitting group. Either way, it will go to good use. If she still has ideas about buying you yarn, ask about wool, which would keep the homeless warm even when wet. She'll probably stop buying you stuff, because wool is more expensive. I do think you're a bit of a yarn snob, though - a lot people use acrylic, and Chinese stuff is what we buy in dollar stores.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I feel compelled to react once again, knowing that I will probably be sorry that I did. I am a yarn snob, but I do use acrylic yarns when I like the look of them and I do know that young mothers would rather have acrylic for its easy care. I am also a food snob, clothing snob, decorating snob, fabric snob, etc. etc. etc. I feel that if I am spending my hard-earned money on something I want quality rather than quantity. I also need to say that the person who gifted the yarn has never been my friend in the sense that many others are my friend. She lives out of town and I sent her a pair of socks I made to thank her for planning one of our class reunions. Ever since then she has been commenting on my FB posts and comments. When she asked me if I wanted her to bring me yarn from Ireland, I told her no. Two days ago she wrote on FB that she received my nice thank you note and then went on to tell me that it would be nice if I made some headbands with shamrocks on them for my granddaughters. Now it isn't just post a picture, but make it a picture of something I tell you to make and maybe make my granddaughters model them too. End of story.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

dunnville89 said:


> I feel compelled to react once again, knowing that I will probably be sorry that I did. I am a yarn snob, but I do use acrylic yarns when I like the look of them and I do know that young mothers would rather have acrylic for its easy care. I am also a food snob, clothing snob, decorating snob, fabric snob, etc. etc. etc. I feel that if I am spending my hard-earned money on something I want quality rather than quantity. I also need to say that the person who gifted the yarn has never been my friend in the sense that many others are my friend. She lives out of town and I sent her a pair of socks I made to thank her for planning one of our class reunions. Ever since then she has been commenting on my FB posts and comments. When she asked me if I wanted her to bring me yarn from Ireland, I told her no. Two days ago she wrote on FB that she received my nice thank you note and then went on to tell me that it would be nice if I made some headbands with shamrocks on them for my granddaughters. Now it isn't just post a picture, but make it a picture of something I tell you to make and maybe make my granddaughters model them too. I am not sure her intentions were that good. It seems she likes the public exposure she gets for her generosity. As I recall, she is the same girl she was way back in high school.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

This looks like a duplicate but I added something on the second post, just didn't do it right.


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

I understand, the pushy ex-classmate. If you haven't replied to her yet, just post on FB that you are swamped with knitting requests, but will be giving the yarn to a charity group and she can give yarn directly to them. She won't have a reason to be angry.


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

I think someone who took time out from her travels to select a gift would treasure anything you made as a gift for her. A large needle scarf which self secures is about 2 feet of knitting and there are tons of free patterns which have pretty shaped ends. It won't take too long (I'm sure you're doing some gift/holiday knitting which makes time a real time issue now for many of us.) The easy shaping will be lovely and you will be doing something really generous in return. Its as win-win.


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

Oops. Just read that last post. That is definitely over the top. Skip my first suggestion and just return it or donate it because of the totally understandable knitting time crunch explanation. People are funny, aren't they?


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 5, 2011)

Did anyone suggest she make a hat or scarf and give it to this friend who bought her the yarn???


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

dunnville89 said:


> Two days ago she wrote on FB that she received my nice thank you note and then went on to tell me that it would be nice if I made some headbands with shamrocks on them for my granddaughters. Now it isn't just post a picture, but make it a picture of something I tell you to make and maybe make my granddaughters model them too. End of story.


Have you decided how you will proceed?

I am surprised at all the suggestions of what you could knit quickly to satisfy her "order". There must be a lot of fast knitters responding (or I am very slow!) but there's no way I'd be blackmailed into spending my time knitting something because I felt pressured. ...good yarn or bad. That's MY time and I don't give it up easily. I feel you owe her nothing other than a kind and sincere thank-you. Tell her the truth if asked why you're not using the yarn now...you have committed to getting other projects done and part of that goal is to finish projects already started or planned before starting new ones.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 5, 2011)

Excellent reply mea! Sincere thanks and it'll have to wait till I finish all the other projects I have started, Nuff said. Repeat when necessary!


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I put the yarn away indefinitely. I have been trying to make things from my vast stash of yarn and I have been giving yarn away (even mailing it long distances to charity knitters) in order to reduce my stash. I am unwilling to put the gifted yarn ahead of my stash, so I've decided that I will probably never knit anything from it. I am wondering if there will ever be an inquiry in the future from the donor. It would have to be on Facebook since I have only seen her at reunions in the past 50+ years. We'll see. Thanks to everyone for the comments and suggestions. Most of them were great.


----------



## jenls (Feb 19, 2017)

It is sad to me that many of you are so selfish and mean spirited. Knit something simple and be done with it. You could have knitted something by now.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I have knitted something by now, things I already had on the needles.


----------



## Momto8 (Feb 14, 2017)

jenls said:


> It is sad to me that many of you are so selfish and mean spirited. Knit something simple and be done with it. You could have knitted something by now.


What was selfish was the donor requiring something of her gift which isn't really a gift any more when there are requirements placed upon it. Your comment about selfish and mean spirited is totally misdirected.


----------



## Momto8 (Feb 14, 2017)

mea said:


> Have you decided how you will proceed?
> 
> I am surprised at all the suggestions of what you could knit quickly to satisfy her "order". There must be a lot of fast knitters responding (or I am very slow!) but there's no way I'd be blackmailed into spending my time knitting something because I felt pressured. ...good yarn or bad. That's MY time and I don't give it up easily. I feel you owe her nothing other than a kind and sincere thank-you. Tell her the truth if asked why you're not using the yarn now...you have committed to getting other projects done and part of that goal is to finish projects already started or planned before starting new ones.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

See today's post in Pictures entitled "It Was Bound to Happen".


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 5, 2011)

I didn't see "It was bou. . . " under pictures today (19th). Is there another page it could have been on?


----------



## Victor_ (Mar 6, 2014)

SandyLulay said:


> A simple BIG scarf!


YES!


----------



## brenjuly (Mar 12, 2017)

Scarlet said:


> I didn't see "It was bou. . . " under pictures today (19th). Is there another page it could have been on?


I found it. It's there. But I don't see the connection to this thread. What am I missing?


----------

